# How long does it take to get approved?



## Villegirl (Dec 31, 2016)

i submitted all my info on Sunday and still haven't been approved. How long does it take? I have nothing on my record and have 21 years driving experience.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you get everything in including inspections or your background check usually a week and that's because of the background


----------



## mickirat (Jan 27, 2017)

I submitted everything last Wed and was approved Fri morning...so two days for me. However, Uber claims it can take up to 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

It took Uber almost a month to shuffle my papers.


----------



## Villegirl (Dec 31, 2016)

9 days so far and still waiting...
I have nothing on my record, 21 years driving experience and a 2013 car...???


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Take it as a sign stating Don't Drive for Uber


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Less than 24 hours for me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ube was like 2 days and lyft took about 3 weeks or so. i just got out of prison at the time.


----------

